# помогите оценить аккордеон



## mjnh (11 Дек 2011)

Помогите оценить аккордеон вельтмейстер S4. Готово-выборный, состояние очень хорошее, мех отличный, 4 подбородка, 11 регистров. Претензий к инструменту нет. Выборка видимо от рубина. Внешний вид - без проблем. Какова примерно разумная цена для такоо инструмента? К сожалению нет фото. 
Спасибо.


----------

